
Python and Sat Solvers - tosh
https://rhettinger.github.io/einstein.html
======
oldgun
Interesting material. Thanks for sharing!

Maybe a dumb thought: is SAT solver good for verifying concurrent system
design? (e.g. locks, distributed systems, etc.) Or are systems like TLA+ a
must for these cases?

~~~
hwayne
Sadly I don't think it's possible to represent an infinite trace as a SAT
problem, so you can't check any liveness properties (will a good thing
eventually happen) unless you use something more powerful. Promela/Spin and
TLA+/TLC use model checkers, TLA+/TLAPS and B/Rodin use theorem provers,
Electrum uses an SMT solver.

~~~
oldgun
Thanks!

